# 2006 Xtrail groaning noise



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi,

My 2006 X trail makes a "slight " Groaning noise, after sitting some time and you proceed to go forward as you turn your steering wheel the the left or right. It only lasts a few seconds, then is gone.

Has anyone experienced this? 100,000 klms and no other problems...:balls:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check all wheel bearings, specially the 2 front ones. 100K is when they need to be replaced, as the xtrail wheel bearings are not the best.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*bearings*

Thanks for the reply Aussie, I will do that as I'm still just under the 100,000 klm mark and warranty will cover it.

I suppose I should just take it to the dealer and give them my complaint.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*groannnnnnn*

I haven't got to the dealer yet but!


Upon further investigation I have found the groaning noise only appears for a few seconds ONLY after the vehicle has been started. In other words, turn the key to start the engine, shift into drive, give er some gas and....groan! then the noise is gone never to return until u shut the engine down and restart. This makes me think the noise is NOT coming from any of the wheel bearings and may be related to the transmission/ starter motor?:wtf:


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

Could be the accessory belt, groans when cold and steering is cranked left or right, but once it warms up the slight slippage stops. Just a guess, try some belt dressing and see if it stops, might need adjustment or replacement.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*antilock system check*

Thanks for your reply but I'm now 90 percent convinced the noise is from a anti-lock system check the vehicle performs at each startup. It is not getting any worse, so I think I'll just ride it out as everything seems to function as it should. Anyone else ?


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

Could be normal, doesn't hurt to have it diagnosed while it is under warranty though. The parts for X Trails are expensive and there isn't much available aftermarket. I had to do all four wheel bearings, front struts and a transfer case, I'm at 180 000 km though. The wheel bearings were all shot just after 115 000km, so if your just under 100 000km, I'd have them looked at, and get a second opinion if Nissan says they are fine. You can do a crude check by lifting the truck with a jack & stands, grab the tire firmly on top and check for movement or clunking in all directions.
Good Luck, hopefully it isn't anything serious.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

tigercub said:


> I haven't got to the dealer yet but!
> 
> 
> Upon further investigation I have found the groaning noise only appears for a few seconds ONLY after the vehicle has been started. In other words, turn the key to start the engine, shift into drive, give er some gas and....groan! then the noise is gone never to return until u shut the engine down and restart. This makes me think the noise is NOT coming from any of the wheel bearings and may be related to the transmission/ starter motor?:wtf:


Old thread, but I have this exact problem. Can't tell what it is. Feels/sounds like it's coming from under and towards the passenger side of the shifter. Only happens once, does't happen in reverse, only once the car is in D and then driven for 8-12 feet or so. Really sounds gear/mechanical to me.

Not sure if you're still around tigercub, but if so did this ever lead anywhere?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Could it be related to the transfer case? Is the awd system on auto when its doing this? Or does it also happen in 2wd mode? Doesn't sound too serious though.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm always in 2wd. Will have to try it in auto or lock. I did change the transfer case oil when I got it (1.5 months ago).


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Still did it when I switched over to Auto 4wd. Guess I'll just keep an eye on it for now, see if it remains consistent or shows signs of worsening.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Still does this every time I start driving. Hasn't blown up yet.


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a similar problem. It started out as just the groaning when leaving from a parked position. On my last trip (~600km each way) I could start to hear a slight squeaking sound. Definitely sounds like the front passenger side. The squeaking would still be present for the first bit of brake pedal action but would go away when full braking applied. 

The squeaking and groaning didn't sound like anything major but when I pulled into a farmers market there was a mechanical clunking sound when the brakes were being applied slightly and I was turning to the left. There was noise when turning to the right but more pronounced when going to the left. 

Once home I went out in the morning to try and replicate the problem. There was the groan at the start but the squeaking took a little while to come on. I couldn't get that horrible mechanical noise to appear. I have a date with the mechanic on Friday for him to have a look. He as well as another mechanic have already looked at the front right brake and have not seen anything. I had taken it in when I had first heard the groaning noise. My first reaction was to lift the vehicle and have an inspection of both front brakes for a comparison. I couldn't see or feel anything myself.

Hopefully I'll get a resolution this time from the mechanic.... If anyone has words of wisdom though I'd be happy to hear though.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Let us know what you find out. I have mine scheduled for the shop in a couple weeks, would be great to be able to tell my guy what to look at.

Cheers,


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay so the mechanic here can't see anything wrong. He cleaned the brake pads and said that he didn't hear any more sounds. I test drove and still heard everything. He says that his next course of action would be to start replacing parts and hoping to find what is making the noise. This is obliviously not ideal so I am just going to keep close tabs on the driving behaviour and noises until something elevates to a worse state.

Hopefully your mechanic will have better information.


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

Any update there franticvike?


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

It's at the mechanics now. Main problem I have is that all four calipers, rotors and pads are shot and the calipers were sticking and dragging. Will let you know what I hear in final report.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,
You can't have all 4 calipers go bad at the same time. Have you been servicing the slide pins? I get a squeak on backing up first thing in the morning, especially when its been very cold, but braking is fine. I think its the handbrake drum pads. I know next time I have to do brakes I will invest in better quality rotors, but hopefully that is another year or two away. Good luck. Hope you don't get hosed.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

I only bought the car last summer and knew then that the brakes would all need to be done to some extent. My mileage went from about 550 a tank to 400 so I fully believe when the mechanic says that on caliper is seized on and the others are in a very poor state with extensive rust. The guy I bought the car from hadn't so much as changed the oil... so no, the slide pins had not been serviced.

I had this mechanic with a previous vehicle and no problems there and he came recommended. That said, you do never know.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Mechanic thinks it may be in relation to the ABS system. He suggested turning off all HVAC and then starting vehicle to see if condition persists. Have been away and not had a chance to check this yet.

I don't know what the connection is between HVAC and ABC though... Something to do with vacuum pressure maybe?


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

Interesting... One way to ensure the HVAC is off is through pulling the fuse for "A/C". With the Bonavista there is an annoying component to the auto HVAC where it wants to turn on A/C basically all the time. Being a fuel miser I want to stop that. When I saw a fuse for A/C I thought, great! Well turns out it disables the whole HVAC system. 

I'll check this later when I drive it but also am curious about your experience if you get to it first.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

I hadn't thought to pull a fuse. I tried to start the car though with all the dials set to off and and that didn't make any difference.


----------

